# HI! Everybody's Happy to in your group .



## Peter P (Jan 19, 2016)

I'am Peter P. at my age I steel Learning,that keeps me alive and in shape.

I am a hobby machinist,I have a South Bend 9a 1943 that I rebuilt as new,and a Vernon Sheldon honrizonta-vertical milling.

In the past I built 4 aircraft one seat to 4.It was a marvelous time.
Now I am in my small shop at the cottage near the lake shore,and rebuilt old snow machines.
I just finihed to rebuilt a Hus-Ski model 444, 1965, as new.Than I will rebuild a Diablo Rouge 500.

I need a lot of Tools,but I need more knowledge from you guys to be able to go further.

Hope you will forgave my English.I am from Coaticook QC.

Thanks to let me in!

Peter P.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Peter. Those vintage sleds will keep you busy. We would love to see pictures of your projects and your machines.

Cheers

John


----------



## PeterT (Jan 19, 2016)

Built 4 aircraft!  SCHWING!  Yes show some pictures of your projects sometime.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peter P (Jan 20, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> Welcome to the forum Peter. Those vintage sleds will keep you busy. We would love to see pictures of your projects and your machines.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Very soon I will post pictures of the two vintage sleds,you will see the yellow bird and the red bird......
Thank's for welcoming! John.
Peter P





PeterT said:


> Built 4 aircraft!  SCHWING!  Yes show some pictures of your projects sometime.


Hi! PeterT,
I will soon post pictures of a J4E 1937 that I rebuilt in 1980,and apicture of a modified tailercraft on floats,and a 2+2 homebuit with a 6 cylinders Thekoslovak engin,and las a one seat 3/4 skale Cub
in 4130 pipes and wood with a 185 volks engine  on qells and floats.
Hope you will enjoy!

Peter P

Hi! JWest! thanks for welcomming,I am very happy to sheare with you,and the group! I will learn from you guys.
Thanks JWest.

Peter P


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 31, 2016)

Given your experience I am looking forward to you teaching us some new tricks!

I am trying to get dad to restore some old sleds as well - maybe you can help me with that at the next coffee meeting!


----------



## Matt_b_m (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome Peter P! Airplanes and old snow machines, I'm looking forward to reading more.


----------

